# I need more jars!



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Disregard the humidity meter it doesn’t work. It’s going back. But overall not bad about 85% of buds processed still got a bit to process.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 16, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Disregard the humidity meter it doesn’t work. It’s going back. But overall not bad about 85% of buds processed still got a bit to process.


Just buy more marmalade.


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice harvest.  More jars....one hel-l of a problem....better to need jars than buds.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2021)

I need more jars!



are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

If there is a need, I get them delivered from Bed Bath and Beyond.  This is prime time to find them in grocery stores as well. Or was...

bubba


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Three stores no quart jars. Crazy. Will keep looking!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

Go online B,B and B. It did take about a week.  If you have a local grow store, ones around here have a giant one, at least 2 if not larger quarts
in singles @ 5 bucks each.  Amazon can get them quick if you have prime, but price will be ridiculous, last time I checked. Always snag some when you see them.

Bubba


----------



## Growdude (Oct 17, 2021)

I got mine here, both half and full gallon - Gallon & Half Gallon Wide Mouth Jars | Specialty Bottle


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Disregard the humidity meter it doesn’t work. It’s going back. But overall not bad about 85% of buds processed still got a bit to process.


Please accept that I'm in no way being critical here - just a bit puzzled. 
The "full" jars are a long way from being full according to my peasantly standards. I reckon you could easily cram the remaining bits into those already "full" jars,
And - if there's still a surplus - just grind it and smoke it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Please accept that I'm in no way being critical here - just a bit puzzled.
> The "full" jars are a long way from being full according to my peasantly standards. I reckon you could easily cram the remaining bits into those already "full" jars,
> And - if there's still a surplus - just grind it and smoke it


Why the jars are not full........................
The weed has entered the curing stage , and the buds need air to be able to flow around the Buds when the jars are burped  (opened to allow the Chlorophyll gases out, ) This will assure a quality tasting bud when it is done in a short few weeks to a couple of months. If not properly done the herb will smell like Hay.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice. Send a jar to Weedhopper at BR549 Weedhopp Texas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Growdude said:


> I got mine here, both half and full gallon - Gallon & Half Gallon Wide Mouth Jars | Specialty Bottle


I broke down the sites costs with shipping and Amazon Prime comes out cheaper same jars , not much but a little . If you need them fast and have Prime you can get them in 2 days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Amazon.com: One gallon Wide Mouth Glass Jar with Lid-Set of 4 : Home & Kitchen
					

Buy One gallon Wide Mouth Glass Jar with Lid-Set of 4: Jars - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## DistantMidget (Oct 17, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Disregard the humidity meter it doesn’t work. It’s going back. But overall not bad about 85% of buds processed still got a bit to process.


Pr0n for true smokers!


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Why the jars are not full........................
> The weed has entered the curing stage , and the buds need air to be able to flow around the Buds when the jars are burped  (opened to allow the Chlorophyll gases out, ) This will assure a quality tasting bud when it is done in a short few weeks to a couple of months. If not properly done the herb will smell like Hay.


Exactly!


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

I have the utmost respect for you guys and your professional approach.
I promise you that over the last number of years I've read and studied numerous books and vids on this wonderful plant.
I do sometimes try things "the-right-way, but more often I just ask myself the question - "Does it HAVE to be done that way"?.
then I figure out a short cut or two and do it my way (to see if it works)
I prefer to just go my own way and as long as it works that's good enuff for me.
not crowding your jars, curing well, burping are all valid. But as I'm sure most will agree that if you're not especially fussy there are various shortcuts that seem to work well (perhaps excepting curing)
I expect it'll have some of you merry men tutting and getting agitated but the pic shows mostly what I do.

I generally have several jam jars contain buds and/or sugar leaves etc and even a jar of fan leave. Once they're dry and cured I'll pre grind a jar or two  which I'll use for my daily go-to. I always have a good supply of pre-ground.
The rest of my stuff which is dry and cured I'll just keep as is, until I need to replenish my ready-to-use jar.
I do realise that this is all probably totally "WRONG" but it works fine for me.
Because my left hand is buggered, I use a hand rolling machine and roll a batch of both singles and King size which i keep in empty spice jars (they're the perfect size.
Ive grown quite a few different strains including white widow, Durban Poison, girl scout cookies, super, silver haze, lemon haze OG, aurora indica, blue mystic and a few bag seed.
Ive not been disappointed with the buzz off any of these - though on some, the yield is less than I'd hoped for. On some strains the kick is hard enough that I won't be able to finish the first joint. Sometimes if I'm smoking a powerful strain I'll dilute it a little with a dried fan leaf and in the past I've used dried lavender and a couple of other aromatic plant leave as a dilute.
I really do appreciate that all this will likely go against the grain with many purists who like to do things "The Right Way".
But I'm just not fussy, old and probably a bit lazy, and it works for me and although I only have a couple of pals who smoke - it does the job for them too.
Be as critical as you want - I won't be offended


----------

